# D. A. Carson's Positions



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

So I have run into D. A. Carson a few times. He seems to run in reformed circles and seems to be in the EFC from what I can tell. 

I got shipped with another order, unbeknowst to me, a copy of Scandalous, which is a general audience aimed book that seems to be based around sermon and is a solid book. 

However, I am curious now as I look around what doctrinal positions he has. I am assuming he adheres to the Doctrines of Grace and is baptistic, but I cannot find much beyond that. What positions does he hold? 

I know that he is a great scholar and worth the read, but I am curious about his further positions, if anyone knows.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 8, 2012)

"Showing the Spirit," expresses his understanding (at least at the time of writing the book) of "charismatic/pentecostal" practice and assumptions.

He has a very careful, verbose style, basically concluding the I Corinthians 12 spiritual gifts continue, but mostly in private.

It does not really resolve, though, on what basis.

The book rejects a second work of grace of the Holy Spirit coming as the basis for them (which is standard charismatic/pentecostal theology), but doesn't quite come to terms with whether special revelation comes through those gifts in light of _sola scriptura_. 

He adopts a wise and practical position with relation to practice,

but does not resolve the underlying doctrine in context of reformed doctrine.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 8, 2012)

Carson is a Calvinistic Baptist - from what I know he does not subscribe to the 1689, but is certainly a proponent of the Doctrines of Grace. He is not EFCA, but teaches at their Seminary in Deerfield, IL.


----------



## ch0zen (Apr 8, 2012)

We've got Dr. Carson coming to our bible college for a week in July as a guest lecturer, and also putting on a large event for the community in Brisbane, Australia. I don't know too much about him, but as I understand he has a similar theological stance as Wayne Grudem. Maybe after we hear him speak I can shed some more light.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 8, 2012)

This response by a Reformed Baptist is critical of D. A. Carson's position concerning the Decalogue. D. A. Carson leans more toward New Covenant Theology concerning the Law. Dr. Welty does a very good job of discerning this matter in my estimation. 

Response to D. A. Carson


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 9, 2012)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> This response by a Reformed Baptist is critical of D. A. Carson's position concerning the Decalogue. D. A. Carson leans more toward New Covenant Theology concerning the Law. Dr. Welty does a very good job of discerning this matter in my estimation.
> 
> Response to D. A. Carson



Dr. Welty is a brilliant man. I had the pleasure of attending the same church as him when I was a student at Southeastern. He taught a study on Molinism at the church which was extremely helpful to me and it was a great experience because there were only about five people in the study so we had a great deal of interaction.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 9, 2012)

Carson's book on Suffering, "How Long oh Lord", is excellent. If I had to pick one book to give somebody enduring suffering, it would be his.


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 9, 2012)

I believe Carson also wrote a book called "From Sabbath to Lord's Day" as well.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > This response by a Reformed Baptist is critical of D. A. Carson's position concerning the Decalogue. D. A. Carson leans more toward New Covenant Theology concerning the Law. Dr. Welty does a very good job of discerning this matter in my estimation.
> ...



Was this church confessional?

Edit: oops! I thought you were referring to Carson, I missed that it was to Dr. Welty. Forgive me, this is no longer as relevant.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 9, 2012)

Jake said:


> Edit: oops! I thought you were referring to Carson, I missed that it was to Dr. Welty. Forgive me, this is no longer as relevant.



You are forgiven my son. Now say ...... (I hope this is just taken as a joke) maybe it is bit overboard. I don't want to appear to off handed. Dr. Welty is a good resource for Reformed Baptist thought. I just thought sounding Papist would lighten the mood.


----------

